# Need ATV tires for marsh/swamp



## BeerThirty (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm looking for recommendations on ATV tires the will excel in a very marshy area where I deer hunt (see picture). The water in the grass is about mid-calf deep, and there are some deeper sinkholes.  I'd like to modify my Sportsman 550 with wider tires that spread out weight so that it does not sink in so deep when I drive through.  Thanks, Matt!


----------



## Rivershot (Dec 13, 2016)

Going wide will help, going with aggressive tread pattern will dig the whole deep. Try to find some with a "Chevron" pattern. There is a reason you see them on power line equipment, argo's and swamp buggies.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 13, 2016)

GBC Gators. They are an awesome tire. Last forever and have that agri look. Run them with 0 to 4 psi for the swamp.


----------



## brunofishing (Dec 13, 2016)

Super Swamper Boggers


----------



## markland (Dec 13, 2016)

Kenda Executioners have been working great on my ATV down in the Twiggs Co. swamps, it get's wooly down there when we have alot of rain and only way I can get in and out of some areas, have never been stuck with them.


----------



## badger (Dec 13, 2016)

markland said:


> Kenda Executioners have been working great on my ATV down in the Twiggs Co. swamps, it get's wooly down there when we have alot of rain and only way I can get in and out of some areas, have never been stuck with them.




This! Best tire I've used for muddy, marshy conditions.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 13, 2016)

Many times you can buy the tire you want mounted on a steel rim cheaper than you can buy a tire to fit your rim. Go to Motorcycle Super Store, Rocky Mountain ATV, Bike Bandit and many more. This way you are not limited by your rim


----------



## BeerThirty (Dec 13, 2016)

Good stuff, thanks!


----------



## riverbank (Dec 18, 2016)

I used to have a king quad 500 with some itp mud lite tires on it. I never stuck it. And it wasn't for lack of being in rough places either.


----------

